
Meet the Math Professor Who’s Fighting Gerrymandering with Geometry - Erikun
http://www.chronicle.com/article/Meet-the-Math-Professor/239260
======
acajawe
the link to the summer class at Tufts
[https://sites.tufts.edu/gerrymandr/](https://sites.tufts.edu/gerrymandr/)

